#  > STAGE & RIGGING FORA >  > STAGING FORUM - ONDERWERPEN & FOTOS >  >  Nen-Normen tent

## Edsoundz

Hoi iedereen,

Ik Ben bezig met een klein podiumtentje te ontwerpen/bouwen voor kleine feesten en partijen.

Ik heb een leuk ontwerp gemaakte (4x7x3) en het laten berekenen door een bouwkundige of het ontwerp wel degelijk is.
Als ik deze tent nu wil gaan bouwen wil ik graag dat hij aan de regels voldoet.

Nu heb ik begrepen dat er een tentboek voor gemaakt voor moet worden...

Over het zeil en de eisen heb ik genoeg kunnen vinden.

 Alleen weet ik de eisen van de marges van de constructie niet.
Ik Kwam uit bij de Nen-normen.

Klopt het dat ik deze Normen Moet "kopen"?..
Vind het echt te vreemd om te betalen om de wet te kunnen inlezen....
Verder zijn het ook geen kleine bedragen...

Hoop dat iemand me meer informatie kan geven.

E

----------


## R. den Ridder

Zooo....nu trek je even een beerput open.....

Lees en huiver: http://nen.knooble.com/

vrij vertaald; vooralsnog is NEN geen wet en kun je er van afwijken mits gefundeerd, maar dat kun je alleen doen door de NEN te kennen. Ergo; trek je portemonee maar.
loophole kan zijn als je ergens het voorontwerp van de norm kan vinden, die zijn dus net zo min bindend maar vaak wel ter beschikking gesteld ter inzage (kan me zo een trucje van de Aargh herinneren)

overigens moet je als ambtenaar net zo goed betalen voor deze norm! om even de kou uit de lucht te halen.

----------


## renevanh

Ik dacht dat de NEN inzage gratis zou worden... 

Anyway: vaak is de laatste ontwerpnorm wel op internet te vinden. De wijzigingen zijn doorgaans zodanig miniem dat je die gewoon kan gebruiken als richtlijn.

----------


## Gast1401081

die knooble kende ik nog niet, heb net het betoog van de PG gelezen, en die maakt het wel erg spannend... 

Riekt naar een (langdradig) Europees Hof verhaal, en dus voorlopig nog gewoon kopen dus. 

Leuke link, 22 juni weten we meer.

----------


## rinus bakker

NEN ís gratis ter inzage...
maar dan moet je wel naar Delft!
En verder:
NEN is geen Wet - het is een Norm. 
Gemaakt / afgesproken / op papier gezet door een groep betrokkenen die de stand van de techniek proberen vast te leggen.
Maar dan niet op een manier die onuitvoerbaar of onbetaalbaar (of juist levensbedreigend) wordt.
En de overheid (die haast per definitie dit soort specifieke vakkennis ontbeert) verwijst naar een Norm 
als EEN MOGELIJKHEID tot het oplossen / uitvoeren van zo'n vakspecifieke 'uitdaging'.
Maar een Norm is GEEN WET. Naar mijn weten is dat in geen enkel land ter wereld zo.

Overigens zijn de meeste klagers hier een stel simpele zielen als ze het hebben over de prijzen van Normen.
Ik heb een paar keer een "vergelijkend prijzenonderzoek" gedaan van EN-normen 
die in heel de EU dezelfde inhoud moeten hebben.
Dan zijn de ons omringende landen allemaal duurder to veel duurder. 
Vooral de sukkels in de UK worden zwaar in de beurs gesneden. 
Die betalen voor exact hetzelfde verhaal 2 a 2,5 maal zoveel!
Want veel NEN normen blijven gewoon in het Engels.  
Maar als je dan lid wordt van BSI krijg je meteen fikse leden kortingen... ah-mu-hoela!
Alleen in Spanje vond ik diezelfde normen pakweg 20-30% goedkoper.
Maar ja - dan wel vertaald in het Spaans. Niet echt mijn sterke kant.

En dan nog 1 ding:
_"... en het laten berekenen door een bouwkundige of het ontwerp wel degelijk is."
_Dan zijn we er toch!
want degelijkheid betekent toch zoveel iets als sterk en stabiel.
En dat is waar de eisen uit de *Woningwet + Bouwbesluit* - en de uitwerking in de normen, dwz de Eurocodes *(Kortom: "De Regels!")* over gaan.
Een bouwkundige kan niet zo maar zelf wat invulling gaan geven aan het door jou aangehaalde begrip "degelijk".
Tentboek?
Je hebt een klepel horen luiden die een beetje klinkt als het Duitse "Baubuch"?
Maar dat is _in jouw formaat tent_ zelfs rond de Teutoonse Wouden _niet verplicht_!

Een beetje een windvlaag van een onderwerp dus?

----------


## Edsoundz

Bedankt alle voor deze verhelderende informatie !

@ rinus

Weet jij toevallig vanaf welk formaat er wel zo'n tentboek aanwezig Moet Zijn,
of waar ik hier meer info over kan vinden.

Nogmaals bedankt,

----------


## rinus bakker

Als we het weer hebben over een Baubuch (en niet een "Zeltbuch")
Het staat me bij (aftappen van weinig gebruikte geheugen cellen):
bij meer dan 7x10m vloeroppervlak en/of hoger dan 5m.

Maar je zou eens kunnen proberen te zoeken onder "Baubuch" en "erforderlich",
of een telefoontje wagen bij een bedrijf dat zoiets uit ervaring moet weten.
Want vrijwel elke NL 'alubuizenbrader' (en daar zijn er heel veel van) 
levert ook regelmatig 'Bühnedächer" beim Nachbarn (oder soetwas).
Denn die müssen das alles doch bescheit sehr genau wissen... Undsoweiter.

----------


## Edsoundz

Bedankt,

Mag een slotje op  :Smile:

----------


## maestro2104

Zie dat het al opgelost is, zelf zou ik niet zelf een tent maken. aangezin er gespecialiseerde bedrijven in zijn.
Het bedrijf waar ik werk bouwt ook tenten op t/m 6x6 (van de boer tenten)

----------


## glennwestlander

is niemand nu benieuwd naar hoe de tent er zometeen daadwerkelijk uit ziet? ik wel in ieder geval!

----------

